# Reptile sitting and nail trims



## wildponey21 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have many years of reptile experience. I have worked as a veterinarian technician, and I will care for reptiles and all exotic pets except spiders. I will come to you or depending on size the pet may come to my home. I do nail trims for any pet. I myself have two red foot and two sulcata tortoises. References are available on request.





I live in Rochester new york


----------



## kathyth (Oct 25, 2012)

Where do you live?
Im in los angeles


----------



## dannel (Oct 25, 2012)

kathyth said:


> Where do you live?
> Im in los angeles



wildponey21 lives in Rochester, NY


----------

